# Breite/Höhe einer Website



## Kipperlenny (7. Februar 2008)

Moin

Normalerweise arbeite ich immer mit Prozentangaben bei meinen Divs, jetzt wollte ich aber mal ne feste Pixelbreite nehmen - nur wie groß sollte der Inhaltsbereich sein?

Hier mal eine völlig frei rausgesuchte Website:

http://versicherung.net/

Kann man die auf 800*600 Auflösungen noch sehen mit nem 15'' Bildschirm oder muss man dann auch seitlich scrollen?

Muss ich bei festen Pixelbreiten also höchstens 700*500 nehmen? Sieht schrecklich aus auf meinem 21'' 1600*1200 Bildschirm 

lenny


----------



## Remme (8. Februar 2008)

hi, also be ner festen größe kannste sicherlich ne breite von 1000 nehmen da sicherlich heutzutage jeder mit mindestens ner 1024*768 er Auflösung arbeitet. Höhe musste mal testen mit der auflösung.


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. Februar 2008)

Kipperlenny hat gesagt.:


> Kann man die auf 800*600 Auflösungen noch sehen mit nem 15'' Bildschirm oder muss man dann auch seitlich scrollen?



Die Grösse des Monitors hat nichts mit der Auflösung zu tun....aber soviel ist klar, bei 800Breite muss man auch da Scrollen....von der Warte aus gesehen verschwenden die Leute dort sinnlos Pixel :suspekt:


----------

